# Jonny Flynn-Ramon Sessions backcourt still not part of Timberwolves' plan



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> LOS ANGELES -- After Ricky Rubio chose to stay in his native Spain for at least two years instead of signing with Minnesota , the Timberwolves quickly snatched up free-agent point guard Ramon Sessions.
> 
> The acquisition gave the Wolves a more experienced ballhandler to relieve pressure on rookie Jonny Flynn and a versatile playmaker who could slide over to shooting guard. It also teased to the possibility of occasionally pairing the young guards in a creative backcourt.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/...ckcourt-still-not-part-of-Timberwolves'-plan-


----------

